# Civilian LEO going MP



## CST77 (21 Jul 2006)

Has anyone out there heard of civilian LEO going MP??  I am ex infantry.  I've been out for about three years, and am a current sworn police officer.  Believe it or not I actually miss the CF and am considering going MP.  I really enjoy policing as a profession, but also enjoy the military.  Just wondering if any current MP's could answer my question.   I know that alot of MP's are trying to get into civilian law enforcement and out of the CF, so this might seem very odd!!!!   

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## MPIKE (21 Jul 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca.....

Could you elaborate a little more.. How long were you in the infantry? and how long have you been a LEO?. What area are you policing in now?  

The answers to these may affect the way the answers come in for you..

Before making a big decision like this one.  Have you considered the Reserves? and maybe entering the MP trade that way to see if it is really the right one for you?..  Not knowing how long you were in but maybe your experience would be a welcome asset to some unit...


----------



## Wolfmann (21 Jul 2006)

Your police college diploma (if from Ontario), plus any extra degrees/diplomas and police or civilian qualifications make you a prime candidate - and you will receive a nice signing bonus. The Powers That Be will assess your application, your previous service, and your police employment records to make a prior learning assessment record (PLAR). As well as there may be a substantial signing bonus, plus accelerated movement through your trade. You will still have to attend Borden, and possibly St. Jean for BMQ (but may get an exemption based up on your past service as well as your military and civilian police PLARs). You may only need to transfer off the Supplemental Reserve holding list, and then do your trade quals. Depends on how long you've been out and what qualifications you held previously with the military.

However, as is suggested, possibly check out the reserves and you can have the best of both worlds. The MP trade is a lot more involved than the civilian poliving one, however it is still an apples to oranges debate so before you make a major career move - not like you wouldn't have another poliving job when you got out, though....

Call your local CFRC and check out your options.


----------



## CST77 (21 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the responses.  To answer some of the questions, I was reg force for three years, and have been a leo for three years.  I was a reservist prior to joining the reg force, and am not intersted in joining the reserves, besides my current position wouldn't allow it.  I'm doing general duty in a rural, but very busy det.  I've contacted CFRC and have found out that I am not required to do basic, as I have been out for less then five years.  I am a semi-skilled applicant according to CFRC.  I'm just curious if anyone knows of someone that has gone through a similar process.


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Jul 2006)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> Your police college diploma (if from Ontario), plus any extra degrees/diplomas and police or civilian qualifications make you a prime candidate - and you will receive a nice signing bonus. The Powers That Be will assess your application, your previous service, and your police employment records to make a prior learning assessment record (PLAR). As well as there may be a substantial signing bonus, plus accelerated movement through your trade. You will still have to attend Borden, and possibly St. Jean for BMQ (but may get an exemption based up on your past service as well as your military and civilian police PLARs). You may only need to transfer off the Supplemental Reserve holding list, and then do your trade quals. Depends on how long you've been out and what qualifications you held previously with the military.
> 
> However, as is suggested, possibly check out the reserves and you can have the best of both worlds. The MP trade is a lot more involved than the civilian poliving one, however it is still an apples to oranges debate so before you make a major career move - not like you wouldn't have another poliving job when you got out, though....
> 
> Call your local CFRC and check out your options.



Uh, signing bonuses are no longer offered for MP, (couple of years now actually), and the "acceleration" is you get promoted to acting cpl upon completion of trades training (which may or may not be happening in the future), which incidentally applies to all persons in the MP trade.


----------



## garb811 (22 Jul 2006)

Your specific situation?  No, although there are one or two I'm aware of who have gone MP->Civilian LEO->MP who came back for much the same reason you're thinking.  

If you decide to pursue this, I'd be grateful if you could keep us updated.


----------



## Poppa (22 Jul 2006)

I knew one..guy was a Lt, was hired with EPS... got out and I bumped into him back at the academy.

Cheers


----------



## MP 811 (23 Jul 2006)

CST77,  I was a civy LEO that got out to join the MP's for much the same reason as you.  I missed being in the CF and wanted to opportunity to serve in a job that I loved.  Although it doesn't happen all that much, there are a few within the trade who were civilian LEO's and choose to leave for the Forces.  I have since left the regular force and gone back to civy policing.  If you have any questions, fire off an pm to me and we'll chat.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jul 2006)

I entered the Reg force into the Security Branch many years ago following college and employment in the LE field with the Alberta Gov't.  I am no longer in that field of endeavor and have moved on to another trade.  I was the only one I knew of my circumstance, but it would appear there have been others.  I have , however, heard of others who also came from the outside but did not continue in the LE field, by choice.  That time of my life is over also by choice, and I do not miss it.  Except for maybe the days off, lol.


----------



## bishop (31 Jan 2011)

I would just like to bump this thread as I don't see it necessary to start a new one. It's already been very helpful.

Like the original poster, I'm a civy LEO but not Police. Without getting into a long, drawn out post about why, yet again, I'm here in this forum asking about the Military Police, I would just like to know if there are other former Civy LEOs gone MP who would like to share their reasons as to why they took the leap and joined the forces.  

People tell me I'm crazy for even thinking about leaving a comfy, city job... I don't think it's crazy if you're unsatisfied with your work.

Thank you,

-B


----------



## mariomike (31 Jan 2011)

bishop said:
			
		

> People tell me I'm crazy for even thinking about leaving a comfy, city job... I don't think it's crazy if you're unsatisfied with your work.



I have seen the verbal abuse TPS PEO's have to put up with. I have spoken to some of them about what goes on with the public, and treated and transported a few. It may not be as bad as on "Parking Wars", but it looks like a soul-destroying job when you have to wear a bullet-proof vest to write a parking ticket. I like to watch "On Patrol with Toronto Police". They said, if I recall correctly, that Toronto PEO's get assaulted three times more often than the Police. The TPS PEOs were in today's Sun:
"While some drivers still have tantrums when Toronto parking enforcement officers hit them with parking tickets, fewer are throwing punches."
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2011/01/30/17092266.html

That is encouraging news. But, I do not consider it crazy if you are somewhat unsatisfied with your work to consider a career change.


----------

